# Angeln in Israel (Hilfe)



## bild (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

da sich hier ja einige Spezialisten rumtreiben die schon in den ausgefallensten Ländern gefischt haben wollte ich euch mal um Hilfe bitten.

Ich fliege nämlich am nachsten Freitag nach Israel ( Herzlia) und wollte dort den See Genezareth (wo Jesus anscheinend übers Wasser ging) und in Herzlia am Meer fischen.  Hauptsächlich mit Kunstködern auf die dort vorhandenen Raubfische. 

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps was ich an Tackle mitnhemen sollte und auf was (von Fischarten usw..) ich mich gefasst machen sollte?

Habe im inet leider nicht so gut was darüber rausgefunden.


Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG

Niki


----------



## bild (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Israel (Hilfe)*

Hättest du mir ja nett per PN schreiben können  aber so erhältst du halt ne Verwarnung.

So weiß keiner was?


MfG

Niki


----------



## Dart (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Israel (Hilfe)*

Hallo Niki
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich leider nichts berichten. Dir aber zumindest ein paar Tipps zur Suche geben.
Bei solch exotischen Destinationen ist es "fast" unmöglich, vernünftige Infos in deutscher Sprache zu finden. Google.de kann halt auch nur das finden, was irgendwann mal geschrieben wurde im Web. Bei englischen Suchbegriffen hast du eine unweit höhere Trefferquote, also "Fishing Israel" oder "Fishing Forum Israel" zum Beispiel. Da kommen dann schon etliche Treffer.
Schau z.B. mal hier vorbei http://fishinginisrael.info/index.php/index.php?option=com_kunena&Itemid=2&func=showcat&catid=9
Viel Spass im Urlaub und reichlich dicke Fische, Reiner:m


----------



## bild (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Israel (Hilfe)*

Danke für das melden .

Okay ich habe auch schon was in English gesucht aber zu den gewässern habe ich keine ganauen Infos erhalten. Werde das dann einfach mal auf mich zu kommen lassen .


Danke für die Hilfe.


MfG

Niki


----------



## Dart (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Israel (Hilfe)*

Ich hatte selber spaßeshalber mal unter "Fishing Lake Genezareth" gegoogelt, da kam nicht viel.#d
Evt. ist dort das angeln gar nicht erlaubt...."Heilige Stätte" usw., schau ob du nicht irgendwo einen Angelshop findest, das sind i.d.Regel die besten Infozentralen, und die Israeli sprechen durchweg gutes englisch.


----------



## bild (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Israel (Hilfe)*

Also die dürfen den See auch Beruflich befischen das habe ich im Internet schon rausbekommen. Und es soll da so einen Buntbarsch artiger Fisch im großen Vorkommen drin rumschwimmen.  Hoffe das ich davon mal einen erwische 


MfG

Niki


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Israel (Hilfe)*

Deine Buntbarsche werden vermutlich Tilapia sein, ganz leichte Posenmontage, am Grund fischen und eine Paste aus gemahlenem Forelli als Köder. Leckerer Speisefisch.:l
Hier findest du alle Süßwasserfischarten von Israel....ist recht überschaubar, es gibt scheinbar nur 66 Arten.
http://www.fishbase.org/Country/CountryChecklist.php?c_code=376&vhabitat=fresh&csub_code=


----------

